# Which fluorescent bulb should I get for my aquarium?



## kingtut512 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a standard T12 48" fixture which holds two bulbs. My local Home Depot offers "Cool White", "Natural Sunlight", and "Daylight Deluxe" fluorescent bulbs. They are all 40watt light bulbs. Which of those are best for my aquarium plants?

I do not have money to invest on a $250 T5-HO fixture or even afford the $30 grow lights. So for now these cheap improvisations will have to get me by .


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

All of those names are particular for the manufacturer. The best thing to do is get the model number off them and the manufacturer and do an internet search to look for the kelvin ratings. You want something around a 6500K which is the whitish blue lights you see sometimes.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

doing a quick search for the daylight delux, if they are the philips lamps then they're 6500K.. here's the pdf link: http://www.nam.lighting.philips.com/us/ecatalog/fluor/pdf/P-5136-A.pdf

If they're these, then they'll work for you. It looks like the GE lamps are also 6500K.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is this for a 75g tank?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

kingtut512 said:


> I have a standard T12 48" fixture which holds two bulbs. My local Home Depot offers "Cool White", "Natural Sunlight", and "Daylight Deluxe" fluorescent bulbs. They are all 40watt light bulbs. Which of those are best for my aquarium plants?
> 
> I do not have money to invest on a $250 T5-HO fixture or even afford the $30 grow lights. So for now these cheap improvisations will have to get me by .


Look for 6500k on the tubes at home depot or lowes. 

For a 55g one 2 tube t-12 fixture (80w) would work but be marginal. 2 2 tube t-8 (32*4-128 wats) would be perhaps a little high but still good. 160 watts (2 t-12 fixtures) would be high light.

Similiar analysis can be done for other 4' tanks like the 75,90, and 120 watts.

t-12 fixtures (shop lights) cost like $9 or so. If those will fit in your hood that would be an excellent idea.

my .02


----------

